# I need another 9mm



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in need of a new toy. I want another 9mm but I don't know which one I should get. I already have a cz 75 which I love. I don't want a ruger p series, had one and it stovepiped a lot. I don't like the feel of the glocks but I'm not against buying one. I was thinking either a walther p99 or a beretta px4 full size. Maybe a sig 2022 or a sig p250. I really just don't know. Any suggestions for other 9mm's are welcome. Also, easy assembly and cleaning is a factor, as I bring my mkIII to every range trip and I don't need another gun that's hard to clean.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dude there are people on the forum who probably loathe my replies but seriously get yourself a glock dude! ASAP

+Hi-capacity mags, availability of parts, EASY to clean, easy to shoot, polygonal barrel, customizable, ultra-reliable
- there are no negatives


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

I just dislike that boxy, blocky, feel they have! I wish glocks felt like cz's in my hand. I would buy one so fast.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Since you enjoy the ergonomics and feel of your CZ 75, which is a fine piece, you might like the Smith and Wesson M&P series. Similar in feel, a natural pointer, and quite accurate, the M&P series is a winner. Consider the M&P Pro Series with the 4.25" barrel for both range and self defense work, or go with the full size 5" barrel for primarily range use. Install an Apex Tactical USB (Ultimate Safety Block) to remove any grittiness in the trigger's pre-travel and you'll have a very good a reliable pistol on your hands.

And do consider also getting a Glock along with some other choice, if for no other reason than the fact that they are in the crosshairs of the antis' agenda.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Personally, I don't believe that when you go out and purchase a firearm, you should have to spend MORE money getting it the way you want it....if it's not good out of the box, it ain't worth having.......I own Beretta, Ruger, S&W, and have never spent a dime changing anything......you shouldn't have to......


----------



## Stonge1812 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been on the lookout for another 9mm ( also own the CZ75, great pistol) and found a S&W 1911 in my LGS last month. Seeing the size of the crowd in there, it had to come home with me... 500 rounds so far after an extensive pre-clean and frog lube. Very accurate, runs 115,124 rn and every SDL I have put into it perfectly. Fit and finish are great, looking forward to shooting a lot more through it in the future. It just feels great in the hand.

Safe shooting to all.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

berettabone said:


> Personally, I don't believe that when you go out and purchase a firearm, you should have to spend MORE money getting it the way you want it....if it's not good out of the box, it ain't worth having.......I own Beretta, Ruger, S&W, and have never spent a dime changing anything......you shouldn't have to......


The M&P's have what many gun people believe to be a design flaw. It is one that will affect the safety of the gun, nor will it make it necessarily less accurate. The gun has such good features in many areas that this one little thing can be addressed to make it the way it should have been from the factory. It is a simple and inexpensive change out that is well worth the cost and effort and will make the gun a better shooter because of the smoother trigger it offers.

And then there are the folks who, no matter what they buy, are of a mind to customize their purchase and make it better for them. Whether it is putting a National Match trigger assembly in an AR or a lighter connector and heavier trigger spring in a Glock or a higher quality barrel bushing in an average 1911, these are all personal choices and there is nothing wrong with any of these pursuits either.

I support both of the above descriptions for the simple fact that what you buy is your property and you have every right to do as you please with it. A number of my firearms have been modified by me, and two by a gunsmith, to my personal desires and I am quite please with the results. Any one of them would have been fine out of the box, but now they are that much better for the improvements. And while I have heard the arguments that one should just learn to shoot it as it came, I completely disagree with that stance for the reason stated in the opening sentence of this paragraph.

Personal property is just that and is therefore subject to the whim of the owner.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Have you looked at any HKs?They're a bit pricey,but so is a Glock compared to a HiPoint.They aren't for everyone,but if you like them you generally end up loving them.

I don't worry about changing something,it's moot and it's mine.I've had some guns that were fine as is,others I change to my preference.If I can do the change myself,I'm not going to pay more for it already done.Kimber is an example,I'm not going to give them that kind of money when I can buy a good used Colt or SA and change a few parts to enhance it's functioning/reliability and fit me the way I want cheaper and/or better.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If there is a design flaw, It wouldn't be in my hand...if you're shooting in matches, I can understand the tweaking....otherwise, the average person on this site, wouldn't know a trigger job if they felt it........If you have the cash to throw around, that's fine....but someday, maybe.....well, some firearms makers must be shown that their firearm needs improvement, without having to spend more money making it better....it should be good to go out of the box...not all of us have money trees in the yard.


SouthernBoy said:


> The M&P's have what many gun people believe to be a design flaw. It is one that will affect the safety of the gun, nor will it make it necessarily less accurate. The gun has such good features in many areas that this one little thing can be addressed to make it the way it should have been from the factory. It is a simple and inexpensive change out that is well worth the cost and effort and will make the gun a better shooter because of the smoother trigger it offers.
> 
> And then there are the folks who, no matter what they buy, are of a mind to customize their purchase and make it better for them. Whether it is putting a National Match trigger assembly in an AR or a lighter connector and heavier trigger spring in a Glock or a higher quality barrel bushing in an average 1911, these are all personal choices and there is nothing wrong with any of these pursuits either.
> 
> ...


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a CZ75 too. I also have...and really like...a FNX-9 and an HK P30S. My wish list includes some Beretta 92 variant.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

The S&W M&P's are good, as is the EAA Steel witness (CZ clone with a smoother trigger), or the classic a Browning High Power (My fav. but I'm partial to the SA cock and lock)


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

JMessmer said:


> I'm in need of a new toy. I want another 9mm but I don't know which one I should get. I already have a cz 75 which I love. I don't want a ruger p series, had one and it stovepiped a lot. I don't like the feel of the glocks but I'm not against buying one. I was thinking either a walther p99 or a beretta px4 full size. Maybe a sig 2022 or a sig p250. I really just don't know. Any suggestions for other 9mm's are welcome. Also, easy assembly and cleaning is a factor, as I bring my mkIII to every range trip and I don't need another gun that's hard to clean.


I just picked up a beretta px4 storm full size and love it. its my first hand gun but love it. I"m acutally thinking a cz75 or a sig actually lol.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I would go Glock a lot of people say they dont like the feel, shoot neither did i untill i put enough rounds throughit. I got 50 rds through my M&P and that was enough for me. Got rid of it after that, recoiled funny (my own perception) . Shoot as many as you can then decide. Good luck.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

berettabone said:


> If there is a design flaw, It wouldn't be in my hand...if you're shooting in matches, I can understand the tweaking....otherwise, the average person on this site, wouldn't know a trigger job if they felt it........If you have the cash to throw around, that's fine....but someday, maybe.....well, some firearms makers must be shown that their firearm needs improvement, without having to spend more money making it better....it should be good to go out of the box...not all of us have money trees in the yard.


The design flaw is an opinion and is shared by a number of people (see the M&P website). It is NOT a flaw in the sense that it could be a safety defected or anything of the sort. It is the trigger safety block and in stock form, the shoulder is not rounded off and the metal is not polished. This creates a drag on the cammed part of the draw bar that contacts it, moving it up in his opening to free up the striker. This dragging imparts a gritty feeling in the trigger's pre-travel. The Apex USB has a rounded shoulder and is highly polished, plus it comes with a lighter spring. What this tends to do, other than the obvious, is to give two distinct and better felt feelings in the trigger, improves the reset, and makes the trigger action smoother and lighter.

As for the changes I have made, all but the two I mentioned were done by myself, with the exception of after market sights on four of my guns. The parts aren't that expensive and look at it this way. Some people collect stamps and pay a lot of money for rare ones. Others play golf and that is certainly not inexpensive. Some fish and have bass boats. It all boils down to what the individual wants to do and where they receive pleasure from their hobbies and pastimes.

The first gun I ever had worked on was my first centerfire pistol; a 1989 Browning Hi-Power Mark III-S. The gunsmith did a fine job and it is the same now as when I had the work done. A much better gun for the effort and money spent.

BTW, I don't have a money tree, either. I'm retired and live comfortably and can afford my little joys.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Heartwarming............


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You might want to check out a Beretta 92fs, or 92A1.......if ease of maintainence is important, it doesn't get much easier.......


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

berettabone said:


> Heartwarming............


Glad I gave you a warm fuzzy...


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmmm


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay so the hk is a little much for me price wise. But I wish I could have one. I'm probably goin to get the s&w m&p, glock 17, or beretta px4 storm. I'm making a trip to the range soon to find out what I like. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Shinytop (Oct 21, 2012)

I voted PX 4 Storm but own the compact version of that gun and I highly recommend it. Has 15 round capacity and feels just right in my hand.


----------



## ab38off (Jan 7, 2013)

My buddy just picked up a Glock 19 Gen 4, and for a little over $500, I don't see how you could go wrong. Came with 3 mags, cleaning rod, eZ loader, and a sweet feel right out of the box. The mags easily loaded 15 without eZ loader. Good balance and great trigger pull. Easy to shoot well.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

S&W 3rd Gen Model 3953TSW


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the feed back everyone! Would anyone recommend against the glock or recommend against the px4? Are they both good buys?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I've had several Glocks - had good luck with all of them - 17, 19, 30 and 36. No experience with PX4.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I would suggest the S&W M&P 9mm;Sig P250;Sig P228-229; or H&K P30


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

What do you guys think about a hk usp 9mm?


----------



## srings (Jan 17, 2013)

HK and Glocks are great...can't go wrong. I went with the S&W M&P full size 9 and haven't looked back! Great bang for my buck. Good luck and have fun...what a great thing to shop for...a firearm. My wife may like trying on clothes for her shopping experience, but I'll take my shooting guns when I shop any day of the week and twice on Sundays!


----------

